# Happy Birthday Goldsilverpro



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday Chris!! I hope you have a great day!

This forum would not be the same without your invaluable contributions.

Dave


----------



## anachronism (Nov 29, 2017)

Be good Chris 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy birthday GSP!


----------



## Palladium (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy 50th birthday brother! 
My oldest son turns 28 today!


----------



## nickvc (Nov 29, 2017)

Have a great day Chris 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 29, 2017)

Have a great day, GSP! Thanks for all you do here!!


----------



## Lou (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday Chris!!

And to Ralph's son as well!!


----------



## Shark (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday, and Thanks for all the help you have posted.


----------



## everydayisalesson (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday GSP.


----------



## glorycloud (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## AgFoxx (Nov 29, 2017)

:G Happy birthday Chris


----------



## 4metals (Nov 29, 2017)

Happy birthday Chris, 78 and still going strong! Must be all that SO2 you've inhaled over the years!


----------



## jason_recliner (Nov 30, 2017)

Happy birthday young Chris.
I hope that my rhyme's not amiss,
that our Pro; Gold and Silver,
aint' no leaping young chilver,
but I hope that your day's full of bliss.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 30, 2017)

jason_recliner said:


> Happy birthday young Chris.
> I hope that my rhyme's not amiss,
> that our Pro; Gold and Silver,
> aint' no leaping young chilver,
> but I hope that your day's full of bliss.



You sat and worked that one out didn't you? Really you did. Haha good though 8)


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 1, 2017)

anachronism said:


> You sat and worked that one out didn't you? Really you did. Haha good though 8)


It was only a minute or two,
on a roll after one made for Lou,
But I'll take it complimentary
if you fine folk and gentry
consider it a result of sitting here for utterly ages to come up with, so thank you. :mrgreen:


----------



## anachronism (Dec 1, 2017)

Don't push it ... You have to learn to quit when you're ahead hehe.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you. 

I must say, though, at my age, my birthday is usually the worst day of the year.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 2, 2017)

Happy birthday...clearly I missed it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I must say, though, at my age, my birthday is usually the worst day of the year.



Mine used to be the day after my birthday, :lol:


----------

